# Another house



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Finally finished my latest HO scale-ish house.
It is scratch built using Evergreen styrene. 22+ pieces to bulid each of the windows. (My NWSL Chopper was invaluable.) I thought that the windows would be bad enough, but then I had to do all the masking to do the gingerbready type paint work. I have only half gone mad!
I built the basic structure a few years ago but I stopped construction as Walt was retiring and selling rustystumps.com and they made great laser cut roof tiles and other products. Steve Milley of Rail scale models now produces all the laser cut goodness and provided great service.
So armed with my new laser cut tiles, I finished the little house.
Kibri brick sheet made the chimney.
WoodlandScenics grass and bushs around the yard.
There is a hose reel by the front steps. The hose is made from green plastic coated garden wire. (Just the right colour.)

The house is mounted on my standard base of black painted MDF.

I am just waiting to receive the final touch, an etched brass weather vane to add to the top of the roof.




  








Up1.jpg




__
Alien


__
Aug 19, 2021








So now comes a question.......

*What is this model house based on??* 
No prizes to the first person to get it right. Sorry! But you will get kudos from the HobbyTalk audience.


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

Up!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

so good. thanks for sharing


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Rainfollower.... You are correct. Well done! Kudos coiming your way!🥇

Carl and Ellies house from the Disney/Pixar movie Up. 
I just need a whole lot of helium balloons to get it up and away.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Are there any prizes for the 2nd person to get it right though?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

My guess would be black painted MDF!


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Black painted MDF??? No No No! Unless you can come up with an easy and quick way to get rid of the MDF furry edges to keep them all smooth and glossy I will not be giving out any black bases.

Anyway '2nd Place' is just another way of saying _*Looser*_. Sorry about that Milton.

I want my MDF bases to be so black that light just falls into them. Not quite there yet.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I can accept that! I hate being confined.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

You call that black??

This is black...........










The world champion New Zealand Rugby team, *The All Blacks*.
They are doing a Haka. A traditional native Maori challenge to the opposing team.
And no, they don't wear helmets or padding like some players of other oval ball based games. Kiwis are hardy.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I may have told you this story before but when I was in college we had a Rugby team that hung out in one of the bars just off campus. Eventually they would form a circle several layers deep - latter I would find out it was called a scrum - in the middle of the bar and start singing songs and making chants. Often they would grab an unsuspecting younger student as they walked by, make them a part of the scrum and feed him to the center. Eventually he would come rolling out one end of the group and they would just go on singing/chanting away - for hours on end! Did I mention this was at Texas A&M.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

That poor young student being used as the Rugby ball being put into a scrum. Once in the scrum the teams try to get the ball out by kicking and grabbing it out to one of their players standing behind. That student may have ended up a bit bruised. 
Nice to know Rugby made it to Texas as it is New Zealands national game..


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

We had our own early version of Rugy in a game called 'kill the man with the ball' from when our coaches introduced us to that black and white round checked ball the rest of the world called a football. Not having any baskets to shot it into we just threw it to someone and chased them down!


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

The Postman cometh. 
The Postie anyway. _That's what we call them in New Zealand._
The final part of the puzzle has arrived. Yeah!
Good timing too, as the whole country is locked down because of a COVID case who came in from Australia.
71 cases so far, including 3 in my city. We have been COVID free in the community for over 260 days so this is a real bummer being locked down. 

You're so vane.... Weather vane that is.
Anyway, a photo of said vane painted and installed.









This is part of an etched brass sheet from Langley Models in the UK.
The sheet I got contained weather vanes, TV aerials and Satellite dishes. Set F194 for those playing along at home.
A great set and I will use one of the dishes and aerials on a previous house build.
I have used Langleys products before and have never been disappointed. If you are building a model house, give their web site a look. They do lots of other things too.

Looks like its a Westerly..

Mmmm. What shall I do tomorrow?? I think I might stay at home and wear my mask.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice work Alien. Congrats Rainfollower.
It's a shame about the lockdown.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice weathercock! 🤙


----------

